# LOGO!8 mit WAGO 750-880 über modbus Auslesen/Steuern



## 5d49 (17 November 2019)

Hallo zusammen, Ich verzweifele gerade am aufsetzten einen Modbusmasters auf meiner Wago 750-880.
Was habe ich vor:
 Ich möchte einen Durchflussensor ( digiten FL 808) , welcher ein rechtecksignal ausspuckt und an einem Adruino mit dem Analog und auch digitalport ausgelesen werden kann an meine LOGO 8 anschließen über den I3, da dies ein Port ist der Hohe Frequenzen auslesen kann( wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe). Gemessen habe ich wenn ich das richtig gemacht habe 350 HZ (ich habe einfach in das Rohr hinein gepustet). So dass davon ausgegangen werden kann das der Hallsensor ein Signal unter den 350 Hz im regelbetrieb wieder geben wird.

Ich habe schon den SLave als generic mit den Variablen SI1 und SI2 als BOOL zugewiesen in der Steuerungskonfiguration.
Ich verwende Modbus TCP da ich nicht sicher bin ob die LOGO auch UDP unterstützen würde.
meine FRage ist wie setzte ich das Programm an?

gruß 5d49


----------



## hucki (17 November 2019)

Ich kann Deiner Erklärung/Vorhaben nicht wirklich folgen.



Daher nur ein paar Infos:

Die Logo8 unterstützt die SIMATIC S7/Modbus-Kommunikation über ein TCP/IP Ethernet-Netzwerk mit 10/100 Mbit/s.

Die (schnellen) Eingänge I3 - I6 können bis 5kHz verarbeiten, sofern es sich um ein Basismodul für 12/24V DC handelt. 
Bei 24V UC und 230V AC Modulen sind diese Eingänge nicht hochfrequenztauglich.
Zur Verarbeitung der hochfrequenten Signale muss der entsprechende Eingang im Programm auch direkt mit einem Zähler oder Schwellwertschalter und nichts sonstigem verbunden sein.


----------



## 5d49 (17 November 2019)

Ich will einen Sensor, welcher an der LOGO ist über Modbus Verbindung von der Wago aus auslesen. Welche Softwarebausteine sind nötig und wie werden diese WAGO seitig konfiguriert.

Und ist noch ein Programm auf der LOGO nötig?


----------



## hucki (17 November 2019)

5d49 schrieb:


> Und ist noch ein Programm auf der LOGO nötig?


Ja, Du musst ja schließlich  irgendwie den Eingang zum Netzwerk bekommen.
Und da es sich um einen schnellen Eingang handelt, musst Du vermutlich auch noch die Verarbeitung im Logo-Programm machen und dann z.B. die Frequenz übertragen.

Ich hab' Dir mal ein Grundprogramm für die LOGO erstellt. Natürlich ohne die richtigen IPs und Modbus-Ports/-Register.
Ich geh', wie gesagt, mal davon aus, dass Du mit der direkten Übertragung des digitalen Eingangs an den Netzwerkausgang nicht weit kommen wirst und dies daher wieder löschen kannst.


----------



## Heinileini (17 November 2019)

5d49 schrieb:


> Und ist noch ein Programm auf der LOGO nötig?


Ja:


hucki schrieb:


> Zur Verarbeitung der hochfrequenten Signale muss der entsprechende Eingang im Programm auch direkt mit einem Zähler ... verbunden sein.


... bzw. werden.
Auch, um den Zähler z.B. auf Null zu setzen bzw. bei Erreichen des Zählerstandes x wieder bei 0 beginnen zu lassen.


----------



## hucki (17 November 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Auch, um den Zähler z.B. auf Null zu setzen bzw. bei Erreichen des Zählerstandes x wieder bei 0 beginnen zu lassen.


Hier würde ich eher den Schwellwertschalter bevorzugen. 
Da kümmert sich die LOGO selbst um die Rücksetzung und er überträgt (nur) Impulse/Zeiteinheit an die Wago.


----------



## Heinileini (17 November 2019)

Da der TE einen Durchflussmesser anschliessen will und die "Hertzen" wohl nur aussagen sollen, dass die schnellen Eingänge schnell genug wären, schwebte mir eher eine ZählerFunktion vor als eine FrequenzMessung - aber egal, wenn beides geht, umso besser!
Bezüglich freilaufender Zähler und wie einfach man dann einen eigenen Zähler (hier in der WAGO) mitlaufen lassen kann, dazu hat sich Harald (PN/DP) ja schon einige Male hier im Forum geäussert.


----------



## 5d49 (17 November 2019)

Aber kann jemand beschreiben was man auf der Wago-seite machen muss um die werte dort lesen bzw schreiben zu können ?


----------



## hucki (17 November 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> schwebte mir eher eine ZählerFunktion vor als eine FrequenzMessung


Das macht ja der Schwellwertschalter. 
Er zählt z.B. 5 Sekunden lang die Impulse, gibt die Menge aus und fängt dann von vorne an zu zählen. Er resettet halt nach Zeit und nicht nach Anzahl Impulsen.
Die Frequenz daraus muss man schon noch selber berechnen.


----------



## hucki (17 November 2019)

5d49 schrieb:


> Aber kann jemand beschreiben was man auf der Wago-seite machen muss um die werte dort lesen bzw schreiben zu können ?


Sorry, da muss zumindest ich passen.
Ich hab' mit Wago bis dato nur in Klemmenform zu tun gehabt.


----------



## Heinileini (17 November 2019)

hucki schrieb:


> Das macht ja der Schwellwertschalter. ...


Ich gebe gerne zu, noch nie etwas mit dem Schwellwertschalter gemacht zu haben und Deinen LOGO-Kenntnissen und -Erfahrungen meilenweit hinterher zu hinken. 
Dennoch wäre mir ein freilaufender ("Endlos-")Zähler in der LOGO sympathischer mit Auswertung ausschliesslich in der WAGO.
Ein ZeitTakt in der LOGO, in dem der Schwellwertschalter werkelt, fänd ich nicht so angenehm. Macht man ihn länger, sind die verfügbaren Informationen nicht mehr so "zeitnah". Macht man ihn kürzer, so muss die WAGO schon "aufpassen", dass keine "ZwischenErgebnisse" verloren gehen.
Apropos WAGO - davon habe ich noch weniger Ahnung als von der LOGO. 

PS:


hucki schrieb:


> Sorry, da muss zumindest ich passen.
> Ich hab' mit Wago bis dato nur in Klemmenform zu tun gehabt.


Auch bei der WAGO bist Du mir (see-)meilenweit voraus, hucki!
Ich hatte noch nicht einmal in StücklistenForm mit der WAGO zu tun!


----------



## dingo (17 November 2019)

Hier:
Wago 750-881 per Modbus mit einer Siemens Logo8.FS4 verbinden.


----------



## dingo (17 November 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Apropos WAGO - davon habe ich noch weniger Ahnung als von der LOGO.



kein Thema, ein paar Stammtisch- Termine, eine Einweisung in CODESYS  & Du wirst auch hier ein Experte, da bin ich mir Sicher!

...würde mich freuen


----------



## Heinileini (17 November 2019)

dingo schrieb:


> kein Thema, ein paar Stammtisch- Termine, eine Einweisung in CODESYS  & Du wirst auch hier ein Experte, da bin ich mir Sicher!
> 
> ...würde mich freuen


Danke für das Angebot und die Blumen!

Ich wollte übrigens schon auf Dich als WAGO-Experten verweisen - hab's mir dann aber verkniffen, weil ich Dich nicht in ZugZwang versetzen wollte ...


----------



## .:WAGO::0102330:. (19 November 2019)

Für das Auslesen auf WAGO Seite kann man wahlweise mit den entsprechenden Bibliotheken arbeiten oder aber den Modbus Konfigurator verwenden. 
Ich habe dazu mal ein paar Dateien mit hochgeladen die sicherlich hilfreich sein werden. Ein kleines Beispielprojekt bei dem ich den Modbus Konfigurator verwendet habe ich auch mit hochgeladen.
Anstelle des 750-352 muss man für die LOGO8 dann den Generic Modbus Slave verwenden. Aus der Siemens Doku benötigt man dann nur noch die entsprechenden Modbus Adressen.


----------



## 5d49 (19 November 2019)

Hallo Wago danke für den INPUT, aber mit welchem Programm lassen sich die Dateien öffnen? Ich verwende Codesys 2.3.9.49.


----------



## Thruser (19 November 2019)

Hallo,


5d49 schrieb:


> Hallo Wago danke für den INPUT, aber mit welchem Programm lassen sich die Dateien öffnen? Ich verwende Codesys 2.3.9.49.



da hat Dir der Kollege von Wago leider ein Beispiel von e!Cockpit gegeben, mit Controllern der PFC-200 Serie. Damit akksnt DU gar nichts anfangen, denn selbst wenn Du es öffnen könntest (würde auch mit der Testversion gehen) könntest Du Deinen 881 damit nicht programmieren. Auch ist die Modbuskonfiguration unterschiedlich.

Wenn Du denn 881 nehmen willst, um die Daten aktiv von der Logo zu holen mußt Du Dir die Anleitung zum Modbus Konfigurator ansehen. Dazu mußt Du dann die Logo als Slave programmieren.

Wenn Du den Link von dingo nimmst ist die Logo der Master und die 881 der Slave. Da hast Du mit dem Link schon eigentlich alle Informationen.

Gruß


----------



## .:WAGO::0102330:. (20 November 2019)

Da habe ich wohl einmal in den falschen Ordner gegriffen. Das sollte natürlich eigentlich ein Codesys 2.3 Beispiel sein. Im Anhang ist jetzt das richtige Beispiel.


----------

